# Heppner Oregon Camping



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Spent the weekend at the Morrow County ORV park, riding and camping in the great liquid sunshine that makes Oregon famous. Drought? Not!

Well the camping was great, the campground though without power did have water and was perfect for a riding family.

Best of all the views were amazing, from one of the mountains we were on we had the view of this scenic meadow below that I am dieing to find out how to get down to!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice view. Where abouts are you with that campground? Looks too green for Eastern OR.

Is the view from the campground or one of your rides?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its from one of the rides at the ORV Park. The ORV park is located in southern Morrow County at the start of the Blue Mountains in Eastern Oregon.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, that is a gorgeous view!









If I was there, I'd be wondering when Julie Andrews was going to show up and run across the meadow singing, "The hills are alive with the sound of music"..........









I do see what you mean though (dying to figure out a way down there). I would want to as well. It might make a nice day hike depending on the steepness of the terrain. It almost looks like a park, or even a golf course, the way the grass grows so perfectly between and around the areas of trees.

Maybe we'll visit there someday and check it out. It's not that far from where we live, so it's definately feasible.

Awesome picture Y-Guy! sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If you look in the lower right corner there appears to be some type of road, I didn't look close when I was there since I was taking in the view. I know we'll be heading back up there probably in June and I plan on checking it out.


----------

